# General > Genealogy >  Kennedy family of Canisbay 1760-1800

## vanessajw

My ancestor Thomas Kennedy was born in Canisbay 1762 and his children born in the 1790s-1800 were all born there, or nearby. He married Katherine Malcolm, he had other sons besides my ancestor. 

I was wondering does anyone know of any family from this branch that might be still in the area. My line went down to Edinburgh and later to London and Essex, but research records are apparently non existent beyond this date in Canisbay. Does the name and family ring any bells with anyone? Are there any later gravestones or families called Kennedy that might fit in?

----------


## beelag2000

There have been Kennedy's in Tresdale farm Canisbay for at least the last 3 generations and possibly many more.  I'm sure there will be other posters who will be able to give you much more info.
Good luck

----------


## lynne duncan

hi my mother was a kennedy in freswick but she thinks our line is different from the tresdale kennedys, mum's great grandad was a kennedy from freswick don't know if going back a couple of gens will coincide with your canisbay ones.
will have a look and see what i can find

----------

